# Feeling miserable??



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This could be the reason...
El Tiempo
At high tide on the Galician coast waves of 11 metres are expected 

Sorry, I'm having a bad day and it's not even 12 o' clock yet!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

its tipping it down in Benalmadena! Cold, wet and windy and of course I have visitors!

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, I'm depressed. It started drizzling here at 10 & it's expected to last until 4.


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

jojo said:


> its tipping it down in Benalmadena! Cold, wet and windy and of course I have visitors!
> 
> Jo xxx


Check the forecast for the rest of the week jo, looks good after todays washout, wish we would get some warmth in the u,.k.:ranger::ranger:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes, I'm depressed. It started drizzling here at 10 & it's expected to last until 4.


Gus,
we're heading to snow flurries on Thursday morning and sensación termica -7º...


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

yep miserable up here on the mountain too - and our mobile mechanic just phoned to see if he would get up the track (trying to get out of it!) - not letting him off that lightly! Got one van off the road til he puts the water pump back in!!!! Better get the kettle on for him.....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We´ve got a yellow alert here and it´s going to keep raining until Saturday at least. Just like this time last year - but last year it rained till the middle of March!

I´m not getting depressed though. The good news:
- nighttime temperatures are back in double figures
- it will give my sunburn a chance to recover
- I won´t have to water all the new plants I potted up last week

Yeah, who am I kidding ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> We´ve got a yellow alert here and it´s going to keep raining until Saturday at least. Just like this time last year - but last year it rained till the middle of March!
> 
> I´m not getting depressed though. The good news:
> - nighttime temperatures are back in double figures
> ...


Last year was the worst ever! Flooded in the house for days at a time, my son tore the ligament in his leg, power cuts, no heating, electric gate wouldnt work, my dog died, daughter was caught skiving from school, OH couldnt get over cos of the ash cloud, I then broke my leg.........

Not so bad this year as we're in a different house 


Jo xxx


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Bit drizzly here in the UK although nice for a stroll in the country with wellie boots. 

Interesting if you look at Pesky's map you can see Asturias is a good place to be today. As I'm not there another reason to be a miz.

But I'm organizing a scuba trip with step daughter to Gran Canaria in preparation for an Azores trip later in the year. Planning all those dives, the reefs, the wrecks, the fish ..... cheered me up no end. Go on book a holiday, you know it makes sense 

ps Pesky -7C ???? Makes Weston (10C today) seem like the caribe


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I know!!!! We're supposed to be on red alert tomorrow along the coastline  Got to go and clear off the porches of garden furniture shortly.

Don't envy you your temperatures though, Pesky! Brrrr!!!!


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

yeh bucketing it down here with wind, not good.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's the rest of the week ! 
El Tiempo en Lorca - 14 días


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


>


Oh Gus, that did make me laugh!

What was it, simple things please ...???? I'm not looking at the weather in Lorca as it might make me insanely jealous, and I don't think the family can cope with insane at the mo.

Nigel, not even the tropical temperatures of WSM would tempt me back!!

Jojo - this year must be your "Born Again" year in Spain!!

Tallulah, don't go along the coast to look at the "pretty" waves unless you've got an anchor attached!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Spanky McSpank said:


> yeh bucketing it down here with wind, not good.


Hi Spanky, which direction is the wind coming from, is it a Poniente? It hasn´t reached the sierras yet - hope it stays on the coast because the combination of wind and rain is really miserable.

Fortunately we did a big shop yesterday and I don´t have to go out till the rain stops, even if that´s not till Friday!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

It's horrible here - cold wet and windy and there's minor flooding. Just spoken to a couple of Spanish guys in a bar - they love it!

If I hear "Muy bueno para el campo" one more time...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

... and we had a power cut which knackered my USB network connector! Good job OH has a drawerful of IT kit. You could have been without my scintillating company for days!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Bit damp & drizzly here as well but it's the first (slightly) dodgy weather we've had for about two weeks....... and with the cloud it doesn't get so cold overnight...... so I can't complain.

I was talking to a guy today that said his grandfather calls February "El mes loco" ....so I don't think we're doing that badly mesel........or am I tempting fate here



Doggy


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The sun reappeared an hour late yesterday & today we have fireballs & some cloudy haze. Or is it hazy cloud ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> The sun reappeared an hour late yesterday & today we have fireballs & some cloudy haze. Or is it hazy cloud ?


Thanks for that Gus!
Sleet here:smow: 

Still feeling a bit miserable...


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Thunder and lightning and heavy rain. Bloody horrible.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Still feeling a bit miserable...


Awwww :hug: This is probably the last of the bad weather, spring is on its way and everywhere will be bursting with life again soon! Think of the good things 

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> Awwww :hug: This is probably the last of the bad weather, spring is on its way and everywhere will be bursting with life again soon! Think of the good things
> 
> Jo xxx


Well, the housemartins have arrived from Africa, patching up their nests under the eaves - so spring is definitely here!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Awwww :hug: This is probably the last of the bad weather, spring is on its way and everywhere will be bursting with life again soon! Think of the good things
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo.

It's the weather and thinking I've got to work until I'm 67 to get a miserable pension (which I probably won't get anyway, but that's another story) and I'd love to do something different, but can't complain 'cos I've got a job and literally millions haven't, and...
Get the picture?????

Glad spring's on it's way though!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Glad spring's on it's way though!


Spoke too soon I think! You didnt touch wood, did you?  It is now pouring down again!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, the housemartins have arrived from Africa, patching up their nests under the eaves - so spring is definitely here!


I saw a Robin yesterday, does that count ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> I saw a Robin yesterday, does that count ?


Oh how lovely, I think I've only seen one robin since we moved here! Not sure if they are migratory though.

We should be hearing cuckoos soon ...


----------

